# Would you like a signature made?



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

I'm making signatures especially for you! 
They can be any theme you wish, for example a colour theme. 
There's no limit of photos you can have on it, as long as I can fit them on! Will try my best.

I am asking for a small donation £2 per signature, however if you wish to donate more, you are more than welcome to.
All money will be going to Starlight Rabbit Rescue.

Would prefer if donations were sent through the post, with either paper or cardboard either side of the cash or cheque. You can add a little note saying whom it is from. 
Or if you would prefer to pay by card then you are more than welcome to, the Donation made by card will be going to Starlight Rabbit Rescue's Vet to help pay for the bills.

If you PM me with the following details I will reply with the donation details. 
You don't have to donate until you have the signature if you wish… but I'm counting on you to donate if you receive a signature from me.

Pm needs to include:

- Photos that you want on the signature. (Example: Pets)
- Any writing you would like. (Example: Names)
- Style/Theme of the signature. (Example: Colour/cutout etc.)
- And any other additional info!

Here are examples of my work: (Signatures i have already completed)


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Bump  .......


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I will upload some photos this weekend x


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

i would like one but i am just waiting to get a few really good photos. 
i still really love the one i have, hehhe


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I will get a new one once I get Pickle's a boyfriend. 
Jacqui x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

I will deffo have one of you again.

Will email you details soon xxx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I want one! I will get together some half decent piccies this weekend and then PM you soon x


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Oh good, im gonna be busy!  dont forget to let me know colour/themes you like too.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Im deff going to have one Crofty just waiting to get some nice pics of the buns!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

bumpty bump


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hey i am just waiting to get some better photos of Jessie then i would like you to make me a really really cool one hahahaha


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Looking forward to more piccies of them!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

oo I will try and get pics of all of my animals x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Bump

I am trying to find some decent pics and then i would love to have one made


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Looks like im gonna be busy then! lol get ya cameras out!!


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

hi i would love one plz i have 3 cats molly ruby sokki,and a pupppy golden retriever i have the piccys in my profile of them all and i love pinks and pale blues i,ll leave the rest up to you they all look great bty your siggys xxxtyif you need to get in touch then message me hun ty xx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I would love one but I guess I'm a long way down the list.... shall i send my requirements or are you overwhelmed?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

angelblue said:


> hi i would love one plz i have 3 cats molly ruby sokki,and a pupppy golden retriever i have the piccys in my profile of them all and i love pinks and pale blues i,ll leave the rest up to you they all look great bty your siggys xxxtyif you need to get in touch then message me hun ty xx


Ok will get onto it


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jemma_79 said:


> I would love one but I guess I'm a long way down the list.... shall i send my requirements or are you overwhelmed?


You're currently only second in the list! lol What would you like? You can email your piccies to [email protected] let me know if you want names on the signature and what kind of colours/theme you want xx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Cool, I'll look for my fave pics in the morning - nite nite bunny lovers xx


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just emailed you some details thru this and just found your email address - I'll send those thru now... thanks


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

I have just got a binky shot of Jessie so i will use that and another one of buzz, i will send them over to you later tonight. 
Your going to be a busy girl


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

spudsmummy said:


> I have just got a binky shot of Jessie so i will use that and another one of buzz, i will send them over to you later tonight.
> Your going to be a busy girl


Am still waiting!! xx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

oh sorry Lara  i have been so slack havent i!!!

i spent ages trying to load photos onto photo bucket last night and got a bit peed off with it all lol

will try now


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hi ya
i have just emailed you 
sorry they are not the best photos but i am hopeing you'll be able too work your magic and make them look fantastic 

thanks


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi crofty, I have finally got some half decent photos of my 2, there is no rush at all for the sig and if the background carpet colour is to similar to cut around then really dont worry about it. xxx


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

aww just remembered i forgot to post my thank yous on here so....

THANK YOU

i love it xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Emzy will get onto your signature tomorrow xx


----------

